# sleepy chicken



## tatertot85 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello all... well I am new to the chicken world so when I saw one of my girls trying to fall a sleep standing up it kinda scared me...She just randomly lays down in the middle of the day and just hasent been acting right... I don't know what's wrong with her so any help would be awesome...


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

We need a little bit more to go on....
How old is she?
What do you feed?
Is she eating?
How many chickens do you have, how are they housed...do they free range?
Is she laying?


----------



## tatertot85 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not for sure how old she is but she is laying .I have 4 chickens and the other 3 are acting just fine. They get a layer feed and meal worms and I feed them watermelon or cantalope .they don't free range they have a large coop and run area...thank you for the help...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Is she lethargic all the time? How is her coloring of her comb, wattle? Are her eyes clear? How has she been about pooping? Look normal for her? Loose, slimy green? How has she been eating? Little? Moderate? Normal? 

Mine do at times plop in the middle of the yard and nap very briefly quite often but their coloring is normal etc. They're just tired of maybe not a good night's sleep and too much playing. Before long, they're back up and at it again.


----------



## tatertot85 (Aug 6, 2012)

She passed away yesterday...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry tatertot. =(


----------



## tatertot85 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank u...I miss her so much she was my favorie little girl....


----------

